# Anadrol/Sustanon stack



## Cal0777 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok well here it is, first post  total noob, so don't crucify me plz lol. Just looking for some help, opinions concerning this cycle.

33 yr old male 6'3"  170lbs very fit 10-15% body fat liver has excellent stats.

Looking for a bulking stack, did some research, and this is the cycle i've come up with.

days-1,4,7,10,13,31,34,37,40,43,61,64,67,70,73  sustanon 250
days-17-20, 82-86 50mg anadrol
days-21-26, 47-56, 77-81 100mg anadrol

Twice a week during cycle 300iu HCG
for PCT Nolvadex days-87-90 40mg  days-90-100 20mg

Any help would be grateful thx. Obviously looking to keep as much gains as possible.


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 6, 2010)

get some clomid for pct alsnly use nolvadex if gyno act up.


----------



## irish_2003 (Oct 6, 2010)

i don't understand your anadrol plan?

why not just run 50mg ED for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off,then if you want you can do another 4 weeks on again


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 6, 2010)

Dear Cal0777, guys here will help you,just listen them.

best-regards

wp


----------



## pyes (Oct 6, 2010)

days-1,4,7,10,13,31,34,37,40,43,61,64,67,70,73 sustanon 250
days-17-20, 82-86 50mg anadrol
days-21-26, 47-56, 77-81 100mg anadrol

Twice a week during cycle 300iu HCG
for PCT Nolvadex days-87-90 40mg days-90-100 20mg

This is confusing...write it like this:

week 1-12 sus @ 500mg EW
week 1-4 & 8-12 anadrol @ 50mg ED
week 1-14 HCG @ 500ius EW (600 EW may be a bit much)
Nolva is not the best choice for PCT ..Clomid is a standard pct and start the pct 12 days after a multi-ester.
Also you will most likely need an AI, get some aromasin or arimidex (unless you like growing titties)


----------



## unclem (Oct 6, 2010)

just wtf are u doing friend? do weeks 1-8 100mg drol ed
do sustanon 250wk , inject on mon- thursday 500mg total. run 12- 16 wks
do hcg after 1st wk cycle started at 250ius 2xs wk on mon - thursday
run a adex or aromasin eod either drug if needed only as adex stops more gut bloating and mild gyno while aromasin stops moderate gyno and does not much for gut bloat, use only if u need to, as ais stop your muscle progress , meaning you dont get as much size while on any ais.
pct: use clomid and have ais on hand. take clomid days 1-5 100mg ed then do 50mg ed for the rest of the 3 wks pct. your last shot of hcg should be 1500ius the time of last inject of sustanon 500mg. thats all u need.

 supplements for pct , tribulus, bcaas, creatine for 4 wks after 30gr front load for 5 days then 5- 10 gr ed for the rest of 4 wks. whey protein as should of been taken with organ protectors all along. youll keep 5- 15lbs of mass while done with this cycle if u follow gtg pct.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Oct 7, 2010)

Careful with your anadrol. 

Also, use clomid, aromsin, and HCG for PCT. And aromsin or another AI during cycle. Search for proper usage. 

Also, What are your stats and training experience? Such explosive strength could cause injury if your not an experienced weight lifter. And make sure you have everything before you start anything.


----------



## unclem (Oct 7, 2010)

Cal0777 said:


> Ok well here it is, first post total noob, so don't crucify me plz lol. Just looking for some help, opinions concerning this cycle.
> 
> 33 yr old male 6'3" 170lbs very fit 10-15% body fat liver has excellent stats.
> 
> ...


 
 this is very nice, get all the feedback from the different guys on here and use and tailor the one that best fits u the best after u do your research, as nothing is written in stone. this was one of the better threads i love everybodys opinion without fighting or one thinks he/ she nos everything. great thread, i love bbing boy, wow wat a thread just the knowledge of everybodys opinion is terrific.


----------



## pyes (Oct 7, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> Careful with your anadrol.
> 
> Also, use clomid, aromsin, and HCG for PCT. And aromsin or another AI during cycle. Search for proper usage.
> 
> Also, What are your stats and training experience? Such explosive strength could cause injury if your not an experienced weight lifter. And make sure you have everything before you start anything.


 

Did you write that correctly or did you typo? Cuz that is wrong brother.


----------



## Cal0777 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmmm, well I'm not too sure about the clomid, I've read that it can affect your vision. I'm a truck driver, and I really don't think vision issues would be a good thing lol. Also read an article saying nolva helps promote the natural production of testosterone. Is there another option, or is the vision issue minor?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Oct 7, 2010)

pyes said:


> Did you write that correctly or did you typo? Cuz that is wrong brother.



That is correct. What makes you feel that is wrong?


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 7, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i don't understand your anadrol plan?
> 
> why not just run 50mg ED for 4 weeks on and 4 weeks off,then if you want you can do another 4 weeks on again



x2 on irish2003  post


  50mg a day is all that should be needed with adrol,  especially being new to gear imho


----------



## Cal0777 (Oct 7, 2010)

As per my training experience, on a professional level nil. Most of my training has been limits I know I can handle with free weights, I only push the limits with still weights, for the simple fact that as I stated I am a truck driver so most of the time I am alone when I go to the gym. I however have been going twice a week for over 4 years, and I have a buddy who is going to start running the same route now, so I will have a spotter, so this is why I'd like to start a cycle as I haven't gained much size, I'm not ripped, but I am well toned.


----------



## Cal0777 (Oct 7, 2010)

As far as organ protectors go, I knew that would definately be something I'd require, haven't got that far into my research yet. Figured establishing a cycle, then moving forward from there would be the best route.


----------



## Kirk B (Oct 8, 2010)

liv 52 and milkthisle  for the liver...  You only go to the gym 2 days a week?  You will have to go at-least 3 to 4 or 5 days a week on cycle dude and hit all body parts!!!


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> That is correct. What makes you feel that is wrong?



Not sure, but I think he is referring to the HCG during PCT.  I usually run during cycle, and after until the ester clears, and then just Aromasin and Clomid for PCT.    Just what works for me.


----------



## pyes (Oct 8, 2010)

Cal0777 said:


> Hmmm, well I'm not too sure about the clomid, I've read that it can affect your vision. I'm a truck driver, and I really don't think vision issues would be a good thing lol. Also read an article saying nolva helps promote the natural production of testosterone. Is there another option, or is the vision issue minor?


 
Clomid can give to light trails at higher doses. Nolva is not a good pct as it will mess with your IGF and HGH levels...this is not ideal when trying to recover.



Dragon_MD said:


> That is correct. What makes you feel that is wrong?


 
You said to take clomid, hcg, and aromasin during pct...that is incorrect. You should stop hcg and aromasin right before your pct.


----------



## pyes (Oct 8, 2010)

MDR said:


> Not sure, but I think he is referring to the HCG during PCT. I usually run during cycle, and after until the ester clears, and then just Aromasin and Clomid for PCT. Just what works for me.


 
You should stop aromasin when taking pct. It is useless as the esters are already clear and therefore no need for an AI


----------



## TwisT (Oct 8, 2010)

pyes said:


> You said to take clomid, hcg, and aromasin during pct...that is incorrect. You should stop hcg and aromasin right before your pct.



x2, have to back up Pyes here. HCG and Aromasin should be taken on cycle, and discontinued when Clomid PCT begins.


----------



## pyes (Oct 8, 2010)

haha the red 8 pointed stars are not because I am pretty hahahahah(^o^)


----------



## MDR (Oct 8, 2010)

pyes said:


> You should stop aromasin when taking pct. It is useless as the esters are already clear and therefore no need for an AI



Here is an example of what I am talking about from Heavyiron's sticky on the subject.  IMHO Aromasin is useful during PCT, in conjunction with Clomid.  I use less HCG during the time when the ester clears, bacuse I like to use it throughout the cycle.  I stole this from his sticky because he explains things clearly and simply, plus the baseball game is getting good, so I'm going off-line to watch!  See what you think.

I recommend the following PCT  protocol for esters like Cypionate and Enanthate;

*Day 1-16 : 2500iu HCG every other  day. (You may use less HCG if your testes are normal in size AND you  have been using HCG on cycle, i.e. 1,000iu HCG eod.)*

*100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken  twice per day weeks 1-3)*

*20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg  daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)*

*3g Vit C every day split in 3  doses*

*10g creatine daily *

The HCG is administered BEFORE the  ester clears to increase the mass of the testes and bring back ITT  levels. This will allow the testes to sustain output of testosterone  sooner.

Clomid is universally accepted as THE  testosterone recovery tool. It blocks estrogen from the HPTA and  stimulates the production of GNRH then initiates the production of LH,  which in turn signals the testis (if not atrophied) to produce  testosterone.

Aromasin or a similar aromatase  inhibitor is for testosterone recovery and it is used to keep the  testosterone/estrogen balance in favor of testosterone. It is also helps  to keep any additionally occurring estrogen from HCG low to none.

Cortisol is catabolic. It is the  enemy of all anabolism and must be kept in check. While it is blocked  when under the influence of AAS, it is free to attach to the Anabolic  Receptors (AR) once the steroids leave. Due to this blockage Cortisol  tends to accumulate and increase when on. A low level is desirable  however since it is important for other vital functions such as control  of inflammation. Balance is the key. Vitimin C keeps the exercise  induced rise of Cortisol in check.

The use of Creatine has shown to  increase ATP metabolism and cellular water storage among many other  things. This is beneficial because it provides for heightened nutrient  storage and a slight increase in anabolism as well as workout stamina.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Oct 10, 2010)

pyes said:


> You should stop aromasin when taking pct. It is useless as the esters are already clear and therefore no need for an AI



You need to research and understand the HPTA axis and the negative feedback loop more thoroughly before making such a definitive statement to people. Especially when they are incorrect. 

AI's, aromasin in particular, are very important in PCT. Estrogen can be extremely high after a cycle. It is also 200x more inhibiting then testosterone it's self is in inhibiting testosterone production through HPTA. If you research and learn more you will find that AI theropy alone is very effective at raising test levels and keeping estrogen in normal ranges. Aromasin is also he only AI that will not cause a rebound in estro which is why it is the AI of choice.


----------



## Cal0777 (Jan 1, 2011)

O.K.  first off thank you everyone for your input, and help.

I've got all my gear ordered (all GP gear) decided to switch things up a bit though, haven't been in a big hurry as I was around 18% bf, I'm down to about 14% now, and still working at it, wasn't really hard had to cut out the 4-5 plates of nachos a week etc... *blush* beef up the workout schedule to 4 times a week, and bought a smith machine. So now with all of that said..... here is what I've come up with (feel free to add your input/opinions)

Weeks 1-16 Sustaplex 270 x 2 equal injections
Weeks 10-16 Anadrol 100mg ed  50mg first 4 days of week 10 and last 4 of 16
HCG 250iu x 2 500iu a week. Last sustaplex injection 1500 iu HCG as well
Have clomid, adex, aromasin, and nolva on standby. Will monitor my body closely, and use if needed may incorporate aromasin, or adex into the cycle depending on how my body reacts (most likely will be introduced around week 11) Have plenty of both, just in case. Also have milk thistle, and Liv 52 for organ protectors.

PCT
Weeks 1-3 Clomid 50mg x 2 ed, and aromasin x 25mg ed
Week 4 Clomid 50mg ed, and Aromasin x 12.5 ed
Along with lots of supplements for PCT as well.

Sooo.....  anyhow, would like to hear some opinions on what everyone thinks.


----------



## Cal0777 (Jan 1, 2011)

Bump.....


----------

